# اريد اعرف رأيكم في مشروعى ؟؟؟؟؟



## monaliza (18 مايو 2006)

:80: _مشروع كافيتريا على جزيرة_ 
وهو عبارة عن مكعب به اجزاء مطروحة ومضافة 
وكانت فكرتى باني وقفت المكعب على سيفه ليكون مميز 
وجعلت احد اوجه المكعب من ارضية الجزيرة ليكون مترابط مع الطبيعة 
وجعلت الدور السفلى تحت الماء .....
اريد رايكم بصراحة شديدة واعطائي كل النقد الذى تقدرو عليه 
وان مش حزعل ابدآ(طالبة فى السنة الأولى)


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

المشرو من وجهة نظري جيد ولكن العيب الذى لم تلتفتى اليه فى الاظهار هو انك لم تخفى ال land scape فى الماكيت وتعمليه على ال photoshop كان سيبدو ممتاز 
صديقتى العزيزة شغلك فى الماكيت ممتاز ونظيف...


----------



## monaliza (18 مايو 2006)

اشكرك صديقتي miro 1_6 على مرورك 
سوف انتبه الى ذلك في المرة القادمة عند عمل الأظهار


----------



## monaliza (18 مايو 2006)

*رسومات المشروع*

ارجو الأطلاع عليها


----------



## كارلوس (19 مايو 2006)

هاى
عزيزتى monaliza 
بالنسبه الى انك فى السنه الأولى وتقولى ان فكرتك وقفت المكعب على سيفه ليكون مميز 
وجعلت احد اوجه المكعب من ارضية الجزيرة ليكون مترابط مع الطبيعة 
وجعلت الدور السفلى تحت الماء .....
هذا شىء رائع و مبشر ان افكارك مبنيه وهادفه الى شىء 
و رائى ان وضع المكعب على سيفه اضاع جزء من المساحه وجعل الواجهه الشرقيه غير مقبولة الشكل


----------



## monaliza (19 مايو 2006)

اشكرك على مرورك .....
وان معاك في رايك بان المكعب على سيفه اضاع جزء من المساحة 
عكس لو كان المكعب على قاعدته كان سوف يستفاد كليآ 
ولاكني حاولت بأني أستفيد من المساحة بقدر الأمكان وهو واقف على سيفه بنسبة لأنه كفيتريا 
وأشكرك على وجهة نظرك بنسبة للواجهة


----------



## ملاك (19 مايو 2006)

صراحة انا ليست طالبة عمارة :3: 
بس المبنى ملفت للنظر والفكرة المبني على اساسها جميلة
اتمنى لك التوفيق بسنوات دراستك القادمة


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

أوكي يا موناليزا....المشروع كويس و لكن يوجد ملاحظتين :81: :
1- الزخارف على الزجاج كنت غير موفقة فيه ، كان ممكن تطلع أحسن لو إنك التزمت بالموديول
2- المطابخ صغيرة جداً

بس عموماً أخطاء مش قاتلة و يسهل تداركها في المستقبل
إظهارك حلو، بس لسة أمامك الكثيييييير في الفوتوشوب

(هو سامر قال عليه إيه؟ )


----------



## الشامسي (20 مايو 2006)

أنا مش معمارية ولا مدنية بس صراحة ما حبيت شكل المبنى حسيت باكتئاب من شكلة ... وبعدين (الميلان) وايد حاد كان ممكن تحسين الارض بحيث يتم تقليل الميلان اذا مُصرين على الميلان.... يمكن ما عرفت افهم الصورة مثلكم ...


----------



## monaliza (20 مايو 2006)

شكرآ لكي ياملاك ويشرفني مرورك 
وأتمنى لكي التوفيق


----------



## monaliza (20 مايو 2006)

*Rbf*

اشكرك على ملاحظاتك 
بس فى حاجة ان كنت شغال بمديول يمكن معرفتش اظهره
وهما كانوا طلبين مطبخ صغير ( أوفيس)

وسامر مكنش فاضي عشان يقلي رأيه .... :69: 

بس الحمد لله عدت .... :13:


----------



## monaliza (20 مايو 2006)

اشكرك يا.. الشامسي على صراحتك ...

_ولو أتفقت الأذواق لابارت السلع _


----------



## RBF (21 مايو 2006)

ماشي يا واد، 
و منتظرين المشاريع القادمة...


----------



## معمارية طموحة (21 مايو 2006)

بصراحة المشروع رائع خصوصا انك في سنة اولى وهذا يبشر بالخير 
ملاحظتي في اظهار المشروع والاخراج غير موفق ولو انك قويتي الرصاص شوية كان حلو واظهرتي الظلال ليجعلنا نحس به اكثر ولانحس بالجمود خصوصا مع الشكل المكعب الجامد بطبيعته
عموما الواجهات لسه كانت ممكن تطلع احلى خصوصا في مسألة الحذف والاضافة ولسه ممكن تعملي اشياء افضل وانا واثقة تماما من هذا لكن كما قلت بالنسبة لمستواكي انت فعلا رائعة 
وان شاء الله تتقدمي اكثر واكثر
اختك 
معمارية طموحة


----------



## RBF (21 مايو 2006)

جميل ردك يا طموحة، و ما قلتيه عن الواجهات " الحذف و الإضافة" هو ما قصدته أنا بـ " الموديول"
و نقطة الظلال نقطة ظريفة..


----------



## احمد789 (22 مايو 2006)

المميز بالمشروع والذي يجلب الانتباه هو اللون البرتقالي للقماش (الارضية) فالمشروع غير واضح ولاتوجد فية حس الشخصية شخصية المصمم فهو خائف من المشروع فلا تكون خائف في المستقبل اخوك المهندس المعماري انور


----------



## arc_fares (22 مايو 2006)

*مستقبل باهر*

صراحة فكرة هايله وعظيمة لطالب في السنه الاولى فيها تحرر من الفكر التقليدي .
من رايي انك لو رسمت المنظور بأيدك كان يصير روعه.
استمري على نفس المستوى وانشاء الله سنحصل على معماريه مبدعة ( اكثري من الاطلاع).
وفقك الله .........
اخوك م/فارس


----------



## monaliza (23 مايو 2006)

اشكرك معمارية طموحة على ملاحظاتك البناءة


----------



## monaliza (23 مايو 2006)

_احمد 789_
اشكرك كثيرآآآ على رايك
ولن اكون خائفة في المشاريع القادمة 
انشاء الله ...


----------



## monaliza (23 مايو 2006)

*م / فـارس*

شكرآ لك ....
وده كان راي الدكتور في تحكيم المشروع في ( الجولي ) انه خارج الفكر التقليدي بنسبة لسنة الأول 
عكس مشروعي الأول كان تقايدي (كلاسيك) وقد تمنى لي بأن أسير على نهج المعمارية العالمية (زها حديد ) ....
ساحاول ان ارسم المنظور بيدي فيما بعد ....


----------



## Fezo (23 مايو 2006)

عزيزتى monaliza
المشروع جامد و التكوين حلو لطالبه بالسنه الأولى .... بس الإسقاطات محتاجه الإهتمام وكمان محتاجه الإهتمام بالإنشآت تحت الماء و ظل الموقع العام
أما بالنسبه للمستوى العام فأنتى رائعه جدا
و اتمنى لك التوفيق بسنوات دراستك القادمة .....
أخوكى م/ Fezo


----------



## monaliza (24 مايو 2006)

Fezo
شكرآ جزيلآ لك ...
واتمنى لك التوفيق ....


----------



## fr_artist (24 مايو 2006)

بعد التحية طيبة 
في مثل هذه المسطحات الصغيره لا يتم استغلال عناصر الاتصال الراسية (السلم) بهذا الوضع التقليدي و خاصه ان فكرتك جامحه وذلك لانه بهذه الوضعيه يقوم على اهدار جزئ كبير من فراغ الكافتيريا و الاماكن المخصصه للجلوس,وللاستفاده القصوى من الديجرامات التي وضعتها فإن واجهات المشروع الرئيسية هما في اتجاهي الشمال و الشمال الغربي لذا فهما مصدري اضاءه و ليس اشعاع شمسي لذا من وجهت نظري كنت ارى ان يكون في المشروع شفافيه كامله من هذين الاتجاهين اي ان كامل مسطحي الواجهتين من الزجاج وخاصة انها ستكون مصدر راحه اكبر لما لها من منظر رائع.
ظل الموقع العام غير صحيح.
يجب ان توضح اللقطة الداخلية فكرة في المشروع و ليس مثلها مثل اي لقطه اخرى.
في النهايه الفكره ممتازه بالنسبه لمستوى اولى عماره و الفطره جامحه كما ذكرت والاكثر من ذلك هو احساسك بالنسب بشكل جيد.
تمنياتي لك باتوفيق


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (24 مايو 2006)

ممتاز وعليك بتباع كل ما يبدوا من تعليقات الاخوة المجتهدين والله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## monaliza (24 مايو 2006)

fr_artist
شكرآ على ملاحظاتك البناءة
وسوف انتبه اليها في المستقبل ...


----------



## monaliza (24 مايو 2006)

_حبكي سيدتي_ 
شكرآ على مرورك ..
لما عرض المشروع كانت الفكرة انى اتعلم من أخطائي 
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق بأذن الله 

ويوفقكم في الأمتحانات وده دعاء استبشر به
_اللهم لاسهل الا ما جعلته سهل وانت تجعل الحزن ان شئت سهلآ_


----------



## monaliza (28 مايو 2006)

*دعاء ..*


[FRAME="7 70"]  { حسبــى الله لا أله ألا الله عليـه توكلت وهـو رب العرش العظيـم } :12:[/FRAME]


----------



## اريز (28 مايو 2006)

انت و اختك ميرو ( نفس المشروع ) ما بتستفيدو من طبيعة الموقع ماعارف ليه و ده شيء اساسي


----------



## hozza (28 مايو 2006)

*موضوع جميل بس مش للاسف مش اختصاصى ...........*

الموضوع انه الواحد يخرج من الروتين دة جميل جدا ما دام انه فى النهاية ما فيش منه اى خسائر ...
يعنى انه ممكن يتعمل اساسات لية تمام وشغل وجميع متطلبات الهندسة فى البناء .... لكن من ناحية الديكور حاجة جميلة بس انا حاتكلم على تخصصى الموضوع لو اتعمل على انه بلوكة صخرية هيبقى جامد . يعنى انك لما تشوفه تفتكر ان دة صخرة كبيرة على البحر طبعا تفاصيل الصخرة دى لازم تظهر وهيبقى منطقى جدا انه دة صخرة كبيرة والطبيعة هى اللى فرضت وجودها على البحر من الاف السنين . لكن لو اتعمل بشكل الديكور الحديث زى الزجاج وهكذا هيتفم لبته من اول ولهة لرؤيته . لكن الصخرة حتخدع لأخر لحظة ....
سورى طولت جدا فى التعبير عن رأى .:68:


----------



## eng.fadia (29 مايو 2006)

بالنسبة لانك سنة اولي يبقي برافو عليكي كفكرة


----------



## monaliza (29 مايو 2006)

أريز 
شكرآ لك على ملاحظتك 
وأنا وميرو حولنا استغلال الطبيعة في التصميم الداخلى للكفيتريا :81: 


hozza
شكرآ على رايك وانا معاك لوكان كتلة صخرية كان يبقى أحلى :86:
وانا فكرت اعملها كدة بس تراجعت .. :55: 


_eng.fadia _
شكرآ كتير على رفع الروح المعنوية :67:


----------



## mounir (29 مايو 2006)

where the project


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (29 مايو 2006)

المشروع عبارة عن مجموعة من العاهات و هو غير قابل للتنفيذ لكثرة مشاكله 
مطلوب منك خيال واسع ..... نعم لكن مطلوب ايضا شوية واقعية
:68: :73:​


----------



## Arch_M (29 مايو 2006)

جميل جدا والله يعطيكي العافية


----------



## monaliza (29 مايو 2006)

*mounir*

دٌور عليه تلقاه :85:

:11: وللمساعدة هو في الصفحة الأولى  ...


----------



## monaliza (29 مايو 2006)

*فادي ابو فادي*

:57: المشروع عبارة عن عاهات . . :83:

للملاحظة انا في سنة الأولى ولسة معرفش حاجة في الأنشاء غير حاجات بسيطة :57:

على العموم شكرآ لك على الصر احة اللى بتقتل :19:


----------



## monaliza (29 مايو 2006)

*arch_M*

:34: شكرآ ليك وده بس من ذوقك ...


----------



## Ms.A plus (17 أكتوبر 2006)

انت مبدعه جدا اشكر فيك روح الجراءة خليك كذا دائما 
وانا اقول اضيف الى قائمةالمهندسين العرب روح مبدعة جديدة 
الى الأمام دائما


----------



## arch_mere (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
المشروع كفكره كويسه جدا بالنسبه لاول سنه بس المشكله فى الاظهار وده طبيعى لانك لسه فى الاول وكده او كده الاظهار اليدوى ده حيطور بعد كده باستخدام برامج الظهار ونصيحه حاولى تبدئى فى دراسه البرامج الاساسيه عشان تكونى معماريه ناجحه ان شاء الله هو 3d max وauto cad و adobe ودول اقل حاجه لان بعد كده ان شاء الله حيبقى عندك افكار صعب تنفزيها manual 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## طالبة مهندسة (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا موناليزا انا كمان طالبة عمارة بس سنة تانية برايي مشروعك بحاجة لشوية دراسة كمان وطبعا(تنغيذه حيكون صعب في الحياة الواقعة ككفتيريا ) بس كطالبة سنة اولى بدل على انك حتكوني مميزة بالمستقبل بالمناسبة انت في اي جامعة عم تدرسي؟


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يوفق ونرجوا المزيد نتوقع منكم تفعيل المشاركة بشكل ايجابي


----------



## بريهان (20 أكتوبر 2006)

المشروع جميل وفكرته جديدة


----------



## .ahmed (20 أكتوبر 2006)

المشروع عادى مش فية اى فكر جديد فى ظل التطورات الجديدة والمواد الجديدة


----------



## .ahmed (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بس بامانة مجهود طيب منك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم شي جميل ان يكون في مثل عمرك وله الخيال الجميل ولكن اين ستقيمين هذا شي الجميل وستحتاجين الى مهندس التبريد ونحن بالخدمة


----------



## babysmile154 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

المشروع جميل وفكرته حلوه خصوصا بالنسبه لسنه اولى 
لكن انا شخصيا افصل الواقعيه شويه


----------



## محمدي2006 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الفكرة رائعة ياأختي و أعجبني كثيرا
و طبعا بإعتبار مستواك "السنة الأولى" و الــ Presentation
مع الوقت حتتقني عملك أكثر 
واصلي أختي


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

المشروع اجمالا جيد جدا :63: وحلو لأن اللى عملو الكافيتريا على سيفها قوليلين :15: ودا دليل على عدم الخوف :79: زى ما اتكتب فى رد قبل كده ومعلش الناس بتكلم وكأن المكعب دا ا انتى اللى فرضاه على نفسك ومش عارفين ان الدكتور عايز الكافيتريا 9*9*9متر اى انا الكتلة على بعضها مفروضة علينا مش احنا اللى مختارنها المهم اتمنى تكونى اخدتى درجة كويسة فيه :12: وانصفوكى فى الجورى​


----------



## هيثم محمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

المشروع من الفكره الاساسيه جميله ولكن اليه التنفيذ ضعيفه بعض الشيء مع عدم وضوح اسركشر المبني وده راي وعقبال منشوف مشاريعك القادمه في تطور مستمر


----------



## سموالشيخ (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شي طيب وممتاز و الى الامام 
عاد خلينا نشوف ديتلز اكثر ومن داخل كيف صاير شكلو


----------



## عمادالهيتي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*عماد الهيتي*

موديل رائع وخيالي الاستفادة محدودة لو نفذ العمل في الواقع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## zaqxswcde (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مرة حلو ومميز


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

المشروع رائع ولكن هذة الكنلة تكررت فى عدة مشاريع


----------



## بيييشو (16 أبريل 2007)

*بيييشو*

المشروع شكلو كويس و فكرته بسيطه و صعبة الحل بس كان محتاج منك بعض الوقت 
............. وانا عن نفسى مجنون فى مشاريعى شويه و بقدمها حتى لو محدش فهمها غيرى 
و اخر مره كانت مدرسه بس الدكتور ربنا يسامحه بقى


----------



## vrayman (23 أغسطس 2007)

عايز ايه بأه :81:


----------



## المعماري اللطيف (23 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفقك
انا طالب سنة رابعة عمارة
بتمنالك التوفيق 
نصيحتي الك تتفرجي اكتر عمشاريع وتشكيلات حلوة
موفقة


----------



## سايا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

انا برايي ان الفكرة جيدة جدا لكنك لم توفقي في الواجهات لانك شاغله المكعب 2dوحاطه اضافات عالواجهات حتى يصير3dوهذا خطا كان المفروض تطلعين ال3dمن قلب المكعب من ويكون الها وضيفه طالعه عشانهه


----------



## المهندسة زهى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
كمستوى سنةاولى ...فهو ممتاز وجود الفكرة والجرأة بالعمل عليها
ولكن يحتاج الى تطوير طبعا .....
موفقة اختي


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك بس انا من رايى بى ار اف ومعمارية 
وبعدين اثقلى شوية الموهبة والرغبة فى التجديد والخروج على التقليدى بالاطلاع
ربنا يوفقك
وتكونى زى زها حديد فعلا ربنا معاكى


----------



## الخطابي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشروع جميل وفكرته جديدة*

مشروع جميل وفكرته جديدة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

من الوهلة الاولى مشروع بالنسبة لطالبة سنة اولى شيء جدا مرموق ورائع

استبصر لك مستقبل واعد واتقان رهيب وغد مشرق اكيد

طبعا لن اضيف عن ملاحظات السادة شيء فقد اكملوا ما بدءتيه اتمنى منك المثابرة

وان شاء الله زهى حديد اخرى اذا اراد الله وبالجد والمثابرة

تحياتي لك


----------



## الخطابي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## صعوووبي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

والله مشروع جميل ماشاءالله عليك
والى الامام انشاءلله


----------



## alaanabil (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الفكره للمشروع جميه فعلا
والمهم انك بتفكرى فى التجديد والاختلاف وانتى من سنه اولى
وده شىء كويس جدا 
اخراج المنظور لم يعجبنى فى الحقيقة وانما الرسومات التى قمتى بأضافتها
كانت احسن وان كانت تحتاج الى اظهار جيد واتمنى انك تهتمى فعلا بالملاحظات 
التى وجهت اليكى من الاعضاء الكرام لانها مفيده جدا
وبالتوفيق دائما والى الامام


----------



## محمد ظاهر (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*محمد ظاهر*

للمستواك هذا شي جيد و الى الامام


----------



## ZUBAIDA ABDULRHMAN (3 نوفمبر 2007)

:87: بصراحه يا اختي مش عارفه شو احكيلك بس انا شفت هذا المشروع من قبل و بحاول اتذكر في اي موقع .متاكده انها فكرتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## جنو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

طيب مجهود مقدر والجميل حقيقة في انك بدأت في تفسير اسباب اختيارك للشكل (مبررات)
لكن لازم تقوم بدراسة الاسباب (المفهوم) مع الاداء الوظيفي ( المساحة والغرض)والتعبير الجمالي (التنسيق والايقاع) بالاضافة الاسلوب الانشائي (الفعالية)
لكن احيك على المثابرة واتمنا ان اعرف هل ده مستوى كل المجموعه


----------



## سنتياغو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*ممتاز جدا*

الله يعطيك العافية 
مشروع ممتاز جدا بنسا لمستواك الدراسي 
بس في ملاحظة :
1- المطبخ حجمة صغير على انك قسمتيه الى جزئين بس صغير 
2- توزيعك للجلسات كان عشوائي:67: 
3- لوانك جعلتي المطبخ في الدور السفلي (القبو) وخليتي الجلسات في الدور الارضي و الاول و التخديم يكون عن طريق سير يوصل الى اعلى 
4- او انك خليتي المبنى داخل الماء وخليتي المنظر يكون بحري افظل , وتكون الخدمة في الدور الاول عند الستقبال و الدرج تعطينة روح المبنى يكون افضل




من وجهة نظري انك عندك حس المعماري ( فرانك لويدرايت ):63:


----------



## حاتم مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شيء جميل 
ويسلموا


----------



## سالمي حكيم (3 يوليو 2008)

التجانس مع الارضية غير كافي مما جعل مشروعك غريب انصحك ان تتوجه الى الاشكال العضوية تجعل مشروعك يخرج من الارض


----------



## حسن ممدوح (28 يناير 2009)

فين المطابخ والمخزن وغرف العاملين وحمامات الزوار ؟؟؟


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أتمنى لك التوفيق والتقدم للأفضل


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

راااااااااائع


----------



## entisar (2 فبراير 2010)

حبيبتي الشكل من ناحية جمالية جيد نوعا ما لكن من الناحية الوظيفية فما يعمل لكن خطوة جيدة وانت في المرحلة الاولى اتوقع لك التميز


----------



## م عمرو زاهر (3 فبراير 2010)

مجهود لاباس به


----------



## حبيب 01 (3 فبراير 2010)

salam alikoum . juste un conseil . pour un débutant c'est mieu de faire quelque chose pareil. mais je vous oriente de suivre un courant ou une tendance telque le post modernisme.


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

الافكار القابلة للتنفيذ يضيف مصداقية للموضوع ---مع عدم الغاء الافكار الجريئة التي يزيدها جمالا


----------



## ramzi_1978 (19 مارس 2011)

الفكرة حلوة
-عليك دراسة الواجهات الزجاجية اكثر.
-التفكير المبدئى فى الهيكل الانشائى.

م. رمزى


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2011)

الشئ المميز في هذا المشروع ...هو جرءتك في الفكرة ... حتي ولم يتقن فأنتي في أول سنة
قالمشاريع القادمة ستكون أحسن و أحسن
الواجهات كانت محتاجة شغل أكثر لتجميل الفكرة و تبسيطها يعني مثلا كمر أضلاع المكعب الخرسانية أذا كانت للداخل ....أي يظهر المكعب زجاج من الخارج....
كانت أثرت علي جمال الواجهات 50% ....وبسطت المكعب
و البانوهات الخرسانة بالواجهات .... ضيعت جمال الفكرة

ولكن لا تجعلي الأفكار المعمارية الغريبة هي التي تسيطر مستقبلا علي تصميمك
في بعض الأحيان ...نجاح المعماري يزيد .... عندما فكرته تزداد غرابة ولكن يحولها لتشاهد جميلة بسيطة....


----------

